# ER Visit without Admission



## ccollins.tcc (Jan 7, 2011)

My Dr. was called to the ER because the ER physician thought he would do an admit.  When my Dr. arrived and looked the patient over, he decided not to admit.  What should my Dr. charge for or can he charge anything at all?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 7, 2011)

*ER visit or Established Patient Visit*

Depending on the circumstances, your physician may charge an ER visit OR an Established Patient Outpatient Visit.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## ccollins.tcc (Jan 10, 2011)

Would it depend on where it was documented?


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 10, 2011)

If the ER physician had already triaged the patient then called your physician in, you charge and ER level(99281-99285).  If the patient was never registered as an ER patient then you code an OV level.


----------

